# Schwebealgen ohne Ende



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

ich hab im Moment mit einer Schwebealgenflut zu kämpfen wie noch nie! Die Sichttiefe liegt bei etwa 1 m    Selbst der Bachlauf vberalgt mir zur Zeit. Was ist das. Hatte bisher noch nie so große Probleme damit wie jetzt. Liegt es vielleicht an der beschissenen Witterung bis jetzt? War ja doch sehr lange trüb, regnerisch und kalt. 
Was kann man da gegen denn tun, gegen die Algen, mein ich!


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

hallo ralf,

gerne würde ich dir helfen - bloß wie  :cry: 

ich glaube das beschissene wetter ist nicht ganz unschuldig daß sich die biologie nicht richtig einpendeln kann ?

so kämpfe ich bei mir nicht mit algen, sondern nur mit trübem wasser, was ich ums verecken nicht richtig klar bekomme - schwebealgen sind es definitiv nicht.

dies ist z.b. für mich ein volkommen neues symtom


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ralf,
Es ist immer schwer so eine Ferndiagnose zu geben wenn man den Teich nicht sieht. Aber allgemein ist es dieses Jahr ein Problem da die Pflanzen nicht richtig durchstarten wollen. Das Wasser ist ja so warm das die Algen wachsen können. Den Pflanzen ist es aber über dem Wasser zu kalt bzw. war zu kalt und somit ist es kein Konkurent zu den Algen was sich durch Trübung bemerkbar macht. Bei mir war der Bachlauf dieses Jahr auch länger veralgt, hat sich jedoch seit einer Woche wieder erledigt. Mit Trübung im Schwimmbereich hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo ihr zwei,

dann bin ich ja nicht allein mit meinem Problem. Ich weiß es nicht genau, vermute halt nur dass es Schwebealgen sind. Das Wasser ist halt eingetrübt und der Bachlauf ist auch voller Algen   
Ich hab es auch schon auf die Wetterlage undvielleicht auf mein Brunnenwasser geschoben. Ich hoffe, es hat sich bald erledigt. 
Das ganze hat aber meinem Badeverknügen keinen Abbruch geleistet. War am Wochenende das erste Mal drin für dieses Jahr. 21° ist genau die richtige Abkühlung bei der Hitze


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jürgen,

wie kann man denn feststellen ob eine Wassertrübung durch Schwebealgen verursacht wird, bzw. welche Gründe gibt es sonst noch für getrübtes Wasser.

2005 hatte ich durchgehend eine leichte Trübung ohne irgendwelche sichtbaren Schwebepartikel. Das Wasser wirkte sehr sauber und frisch, aber es war nicht ganz klar. Für Schwebealgen ist mei Teich zu arm an Nährstoffen, wie ich annehme. Kann die Trübung auch  durch eine zu hohe Wassertemperatur entstehen? Ab Mitte Juni bis Ende August  hat das Wasser in meinem Teich durchgehend zwischen 30- 35°, wodurch natürlich auch wenig gelöster Sauerstoff zur Verfügung steht.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2006)

hallo elfriede,

schwebealgen sind GRÜN  :cry: 

auch eine zu hohe bakterienvermehrung im freien wasser kann wasser trüben (habe ich gelesen - leider weiß ich nicht wie die aussieht oder messen kann)

auch schmutzeintrag oder erde ergiebt trübungen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jürgen,

Du schreibst, dass Du Schwebealgen in Deinem Teich definitiv ausschließt und das Wasser sich dennoch nicht ganz klärt. Welche Farbe hat Dein Wasser? 

Bei mir war  das Wasser im Vorjahr, in ein Gals abgefüllt, völlig klar und von Leitungswasser nicht zu unterscheiden.  Auch noch nach zwei Tagen in der prallen Sonne veränderte sich die Farbe nicht und es bildete sich auch kein  Bodensatz im Glas, weshalb ich glaube, dass nicht Schwebealgen für die Trübung verantwortlich waren. Könnte man bei Schwebealgen eine leichte Grünfärbung auch in einem Glas erkennen?

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo Elfride,

je nach dem wie trüb das Wasser ist, kann man die Schwebealgen auch im Glas erkennen. Dann muss es aber schon sehr trüb sein. Ich kann in einem Glas nichts erkennen und hab dennoch im Teich eine Trübung, sodass eine Sichttiefe unter 100 cm entsteht.

Eine Trübung durch Erde sollte sich aber relativ schnell am Boden absetzen. Bei der Wassertemperatur von > 30°C würde ich aber mal über eine Beschattung nachdenken. 

Im Übrigen hatte ich gerade die Möglichkeit mit einem Fachmann der Wasserchemie über die Beseitigung von Algen zu sprechen. Er hat mir versichert, dass Algen nur durch den Entzug von Nährstoffen beizukommen ist. Das einzigste was Algen frisst sind Fische!!! Auch die käuflich zu erwerbenden UV Lampen sind reine Gauklerei! Das einzigste was da reduziert wird sind 1. der Inhalt des Geldbeutels und dann Bakterien und Viren, aber keine Algen!!! Algen besitzen eine mineralischen Hülle, der nicht vom UV Licht durchdrungen wird (jedenfalls nicht von den kleinen Lämpchen).


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ralf, 

ich danke Dir für Deine Antwort.
Wie bereits gesagt, das Problem einer ständigen, leichten Trübung hatte ich im letzten Jahr, heuer ist das Wasser klar bis zum tiefsten Teil des Teiches (2,20m).

Die Informationen des Chemikers finde ich interessant, besonders die allseits hochgelobte UVC betreffend, die fast schon in jedem Teich hängt. Ich habe keine, mein Teich ist völlig technikfrei bis auf eine außerhalb des Teiches liegende Pumpe, die Wasser in die höherliegenden Außenbecken pumpt. Die Trübung im letzten Jahr könnte durchaus von freien Bakterien verursacht worden sein, wie Jürgen angedeutet hat, da ich keinen Filter betreibe und auch kein Bodensubstrat  in meinem Schwimmteich habe. Außerdem fressen meine  wenigen, kleinen Fische jeden Aufwuchs von den Teichwänden und den Pflanzcontainern, da sie nicht gefüttert werden. Erde gelangt keine in meinen Teich.

Die genannten, hohen Temperaturen  hat mein Teichwasser trotz Sonnensegel zur Abschattung, es ist hier auf Paros einfach  sehr heiß im Sommer, - auch im Schatten.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2006)

Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> . Außerdem fressen meine  wenigen, kleinen Fische jeden Aufwuchs von den Teichwänden und den Pflanzcontainern, da sie nicht gefüttert werden. Erde gelangt keine in meinen Teich.
> 
> Die genannten, hohen Temperaturen  hat mein Teichwasser trotz Sonnensegel zur Abschattung, es ist hier auf Paros einfach  sehr heiß im Sommer, - auch im Schatten.
> 
> ...



du hast Fische im Schwimmteich? Welche und wieviele? Und wie groß ist den Teich denn?  Werden die Fische nicht irgendwie gestresst, wenn da drin gebadet wird?

Paros, Grichenland! Genial, beneid!!!  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

mein Teich hat inklusive drei kleinen Außenbecken ca. 80 000 m3 Wasservolumen, der Schwimmteich ist 65 m2 groß und es befinden sich darin etwa 15-20 Schleierschwanzfische. Die Fische, obwohl ungefüttert und dadurch auch nicht handzahm, fühlen sich durch meinen Aufenthalt im Teich überhaupt nicht gestresst, im Gegenteil, sie schwimmen mir in die Hand, wenn ich an den Pflanzen arbeite oder suchen meine Waden nach Hautschuppen ab. Aber an sich würde ich von Fischen wegen der hohen Vermehrungsrate abraten. Meine Fische laichen zwar kräftig, fressen den Laich bzw. die Jungfische aber  selbst auf und ich hoffe, dass es so bleibt. Ideal wäre ein Schwarm gleichgeschlechtlicher Fische, wenn man denn unbedingt Fische haben möchte, aber leider scheint die Geschlechtsbestimmeung schwierig zu sein, ich selbst kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2006)

Hi Elfride,

meine Freundin will auch keine Fische im Teich haben, ich hätte nicht direkt was dagegen. Die könnten halt schon die Algen und was sonst noch so drin ist, abgrasen. Es gibtz doch auch sicherlich Fische die man  :fastfood:  kann ;D


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

Du solltest auf Deine kluge Freundin hören, Fische gehören nicht in einen Schwimmteich und schon gar nicht in einen Teich ohne Filtertechnik. 

Meine Fische waren eine gut gemeinte Überraschung, ein Einstandsgeschenk meines Baumeisters sozusagen. 

Zwar habe ich mich selbst auch einmal in einem Zoohandel nach tauglichen Fischen für das Klima hier erkundigt, weil mir ein erfahrener Forumsteilnehmer ( nicht aus diesem Forum) Fische zur Nährstoffanreicherung empfohlen hatte. Da ich aber keinerlei Bezug zu Fischen hatte kaufte ich auch  keine. 

Mit den geschenkten Fischen hatte ich anfangs meine liebe Not, denn in kürzester Zeit hatten sie den Teich leergefressen,- alle Kleinlebewesen und Insekten verschwanden aus meinem Teich. Zuerst vermehrten sich die Fische rasant. Zum Glück nahm mir besagter Zoohändler viele Fische ab. Erst als das Futterangebot in meinem Teich sehr knapp wurde, entwickelten sich die verbliebenen Fische zur "Putztruppe" und fressen seither auch ihre eigene Brut, so dass die Popuation vorläufig konstant bleibt. Ich habe mich an die Fische mittlerweile zwar gewöhnt, lieber allerdings wäre mir ein fischloser Teich, in dem ich wieder die Vielfalt an kleinen Lebewesen beobachten könnte,  wie früher. Leider aber ist es nicht so einfach die Fische zu fangen und an den Mann zu bringen

Viele Fischliebhaber werden mit meiner Darstellung nicht einverstanden sein, aber Leute, für die Fische keine Herzensangelegenheit  darstellen, sollten sich den Besatz ihrer Teiche mit Fischen gut überlegen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Freunde,

gestern war ich bei unserem Zoohandel um die Ecke. Zu erst wollte ich mir ein Set zum testen des Teichwassers kaufen. Aber die prüfen das Wasser auch und auch viel genauer als die Testdinger! Also ich mit Wasser hin und prüfen lassen. Hier meine Wasserwerte:

Temperatur: ca. 26°C
Karbonathärte: 5 °dH (EDIT)
PH: 7,7
NO2 (Nitrit): n.n.
O2: 94 mg/l
leitfähigkeit: 270 micro S/cm (das Zeichen find ich gerade nicht)
NO3 (Nitrat): n.n.


So wie es aussihet alles im grünen Bereich. Nur 2 fragen bleiben bei mir:
Was hat die Leitfähigkeit für eine Bedeutung im Teich (will ja keine Dampfturbine betreiben )
und was ist mit dem pH Wert. Ein Kollege hat mir gesagt, dass das Algenwachstum bei 7,2-7,3 erst beginnt und deshalb sollte das wasser etwas sauer sein. Vielleicht ist das der ausschlag gebende Punkt für mein trübes Wasser! Ich dachte mir, ich kauf mir mal einen Sack Rindenmulch und häng den mal in den Filter! Was meint ihr!

Gruß und schönen Feiertag!
PS: Günther ich meld mich heut noch bei dir wegen Sonntag!


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
was mir bei deinen Werten auffiel ist der KH-Wert. Bist du sicher, das das stimmt? Ich habe einen KH-Wert von 5 und das ist durchaus normal.
Wahrscheinlich ist dein Wert 2,92...
Das mit dem Rindenmulch kannst du ja versuchen. Viel versprechen würde ich mir allerdings nicht davon. In diesem Jahr scheinen alle Probleme mit den Schwebealgen zu haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2006)

sorry  8) das war die temperatur des Brunenwassers bei der Messung 8) 

die KH ist im Teich bei 5  

Danke für den Hinweis!!!

Ich habe gerade gelesen, man soll den pH Wert bei 7,0-7,2 halten. Am besten mit Torf

hier gefunden: http://www.rz.fh-ulm.de/labore/chemie/Teich1.htm

ist sehr interessant zu lesen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ralf,
lass das mit dem Torf. Bitte beachte, bei einem Badeteich sind die Dimensionen anderst. Vieleicht kann ich dir bei deinem Besuch das eine oder andere zu deinem Problem an meiner Bauweise erklären. Alleine die Zusätze die angeboten werden sind für Gartenteiche im Bereich von max 12-15m³ wenn du solche Mittel einsetzt brauchst du meistensn ein Fermenter damit die Bakterienkulturen für die Teichvolumen vermehrt werden. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das die verschiedensten Pflanzen den besten Effekt erziehlen. 
Gruß Günter
Ps. kannst mich morgen zu Hause anrufen habe Urlaub.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Günther,

schön für alle Leser hier wäre natürlich, wenn Du besonders wirksame Pflanzen einmal hier einstellen könntest, d.h. Pflanzen mit denen Du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Es gibt ja viele Teichbesitzer, die mit ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen haben wie Ralf. Ich selbst habe heuer keine Schwebealgen in meinem Schwimmteich, aber ich bin sicher, dass sie irgendwann wieder in Erscheinung treten werden.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

gestern konnte ich einen Teich sehen, wo ich sagen konnte:* das ist mal klares Wasser!!!!  * 

Günther, ich ziehe hier nochmal meine Baseballcap vor deinem Teich und vor allem deiner Filterleistung!!! Genial. Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich mal den Teich von Günther anzuschauen. 
Hier ist richtiges Know how am Werke!!! 

Vielen Dank nochmal für deine Einladung!


----------

